# Samyang Officially Announces the AF 85mm f/1.4 EF



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2018)

```
Samyang has <a href="https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/news/samyang-af-85mm-f14-ef-new-wide-aperture-lens-arrives-with-a-tempting-price-tag">officially announced</a> the AF 85mm f/1.4 EF, their second autofocus lens for Canon’s EF mount.</p>
<p>This new 85mm offering for Canon’s EF mount offers a very compact size at only 72mm in length (without hood) and weighing in a rather light 485g. By comparison, Canon’s <a href="https://www.adorama.com/ca8514l.html?kbid=64393">EF 85mm f/1.4L IS</a> weighs in at 950g and <a href="https://www.adorama.com/sg8514aca.html?kbid=64393">Sigma’s 85mm f/1.4 Art</a> at an very heavy 1130g.</p>
<p>The lens construction is nine-elements with seven groups. The AF 85 f/1.4 EF employs hybrid aspherical glass and something called “Ultra Multi Coatings”.</p>
<p>Pricing for the new Samyang AF 85 f/1.4 EF is £599.99 in the UK, pricing for elsewhere in the world has not been released at the time of publishing this.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## fox40phil (Jun 18, 2018)

650€ for Germany. Source

Shipping in July .
Its rly small and light. < 500g without the hood.

Lets wait for the AF performance.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 18, 2018)

The low weight is hugely welcome, but the lack of IS might push me to Tamron.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 18, 2018)

It's not a Canon ef 50mm 1.2L II. 8)


----------



## slclick (Jun 19, 2018)

If Bryan C gives it good marks this is the one. The Tammy just isn't 'enough' for me. What does that mean? I'd rather have 1.4 and better AF accuracy. Plus, it's a bit spendy. I really could care less about stabilization at this focal length, I still can steady a camera LIKE THEY DID FOR OVER A HUNDRED YEARS.


----------



## brianleighty (Jun 19, 2018)

Really surprised how everyone is wowed by this. I guess the sizing is nice but I love my Sigma 85. I bought it for $1050 and would absolutely pay the difference between this and that if for no other reason that trying to get the thing repaired if it breaks is extremely difficult.


----------



## slclick (Jun 19, 2018)

brianleighty said:


> Really surprised how everyone is wowed by this. I guess the sizing is nice but I love my Sigma 85. I bought it for $1050 and would absolutely pay the difference between this and that if for no other reason that trying to get the thing repaired if it breaks is extremely difficult.



I get where you are coming from but one thing for me is Sigma's color and contrast don't do it for me. I like the sharpness, but it ends there.


----------



## Refurb7 (Jun 19, 2018)

Etienne said:


> The low weight is hugely welcome, but the lack of IS might push me to Tamron.


I have the Tamron and it is really good and the stabilization is useful, but it is surprisingly large and heavy for a 1.8 lens.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 20, 2018)

I have the Canon 1.2 II so I don't have a need for this but I'd say its likely to be very good value for money.
I've a few Samyang Lens and there are all good and well built.
IS is very useful but I think it makes for lazy photographers. If you concentrate on your technique of keeping the camera/lens steady you are slowing down and taking better photographs.
I must say its a nice weight. The 1.2 II is just that bit too heavy.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 20, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> I have the Canon 1.2 II so I don't have a need for this but I'd say its likely to be very good value for money.
> I've a few Samyang Lens and there are all good and well built.
> IS is very useful but I think it makes for lazy photographers. If you concentrate on your technique of keeping the camera/lens steady you are slowing down and taking better photographs.
> I must say its a nice weight. The 1.2 II is just that bit too heavy.



Hector, please remember shaky hands are greatly benefited by IS, as is video.

Also, IS helps keep ISO a bit lower in some situations, enough to improve IQ.


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 21, 2018)

B&H has it available for pre-order. Price is $749.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1417096-REG/rokinon_io85af_c_af_85mm_f_1_4_ef.html


----------

